# Phoenix international school



## Kerrymac (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello, does anyone have experience or info regarding the Phoenix International School in San Miguel? Past or present? Many thanks! Kerry.


----------



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, I paid a quick visit to the Phoenix school a few months ago in September, because my daughter is 13 this year, so too old to go to spanish school when we move later this year. 
It is a very small school. The kids seem happy. The classes were very small up to year 8, which had 6 pupils, then the year 9 class had 19 pupils. Apparently their year 9 class usually has a lot of kids joining at this age, mainly because of wanting to do the Uk GCSE curriculum which the school provides. They are happy for prospective parents to pop in, as long as you email/phone them to arrange a time beforehand. 
You can also find Phoenix school on Facebook and it gives you a bit of an idea of the activities and trips that the students go on


----------



## Kerrymac (Feb 19, 2017)

Thankyou for the info. Going for a visit in April with a view to moving to the general area in the not too distant future. Thanks again ?


----------



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

Also, forgot to say, the lovely lady who runs Cafe Vienna in Almoradí has a mother of one of the expupils working there. She is happy to answer questions apparently, but I didn't have time to go back to the cafe. Her daughter apparently really liked the school and did well there, continuing to A levels and is now at university


----------



## lorraine1507 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hii Kerry did you end up moving?Ive just come across this forum when I typed in re the Phoenix school as my daughter is 12 and we are thinking of moving to spain next year 2020! so my daughter will be 13 .. did you end up moving? Would very much hope to hear from you with some advice. thanks! Lorraine


----------

